# The Banned online???



## mattso101 (Nov 27, 2009)

Whats goin on I know someone is banned here but it shows he is online. How is this possible could he be hacked???


----------



## bonz (Nov 27, 2009)

what.....how can that be?


----------



## mattso101 (Nov 27, 2009)

Thats what i am trying to figure out. I was talking to him on another forum and he has been banned here since the 21st. but it showed hime online yesterday and today. It is a admin or MOD here that is using his account it has to be, no one els can if his account is banned is that true?
Somthing fishy is going on here i think it would be nice if Rolli or a mod could clear this up!

so mods and admins...what the fuck is going on?????


----------



## punker (Nov 27, 2009)

who is it?


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 27, 2009)

sounds like a temp ban an he got back on. or its a mod and in that case they are just cleaning out his pervervial locker. deleting posts etc.


----------



## mattso101 (Nov 27, 2009)

no temp its apperntly perm.
it is LUDACRIS


----------



## mattso101 (Nov 27, 2009)

Any admis or Mods want to clear this up????


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 27, 2009)

Ludacris is online?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2009)

mattso101 said:


> Thats what i am trying to figure out. I was talking to him on another forum and he has been banned here since the 21st. but it showed hime online yesterday and today. It is a admin or MOD here that is using his account it has to be, no one els can if his account is banned is that true?
> Somthing fishy is going on here i think it would be nice if Rolli or a mod could clear this up!
> 
> so mods and admins...what the fuck is going on?????


so you accuse us? something "fishy"? 

we have NO access to your account. we ban people all day. who and what are you going on about?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2009)

mattso101 said:


> Any admis or Mods want to clear this up????


wtf are you talking about? nice DEMANDS!!!!!!!!!!!  i'll jump right on it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> sounds like a temp ban an he got back on. or its a mod and in that case they are just cleaning out his pervervial locker. deleting posts etc.


mods cannot use others accounts. where do you people come up with this crap?


----------



## bonz (Nov 27, 2009)

man if someone was messin in my account like that id be a little pissy i think.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 27, 2009)

It DOES show him as online, but his rep scales are still gone...but his profile says his last activity was TODAY at 7:55 pm...


----------



## punker (Nov 27, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> wtf are you talking about? nice DEMANDS!!!!!!!!!!!  i'll jump right on it.


damn.....go smoke a bowl..


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2009)

mattso101 said:


> no temp its apperntly perm.
> it is LUDACRIS


we banned him. why do you care? what's with the drama? how many mods have you PM'ed asking us to unban him? why are you doing this? 

now run across town and talk some poo.


----------



## mattso101 (Nov 27, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> so you accuse us? something "fishy"?
> 
> we have NO access to your account. we ban people all day. who and what are you going on about?


Not accusing anyone of anything here fdd. I just want to know how LUDICRIS can be "online" when he is currently banned. look at his profile when he was last active? it was today

just want to know how thats all


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2009)

punker said:


> damn.....go smoke a bowl..


dude starts a thread DEMANDING answers to his drama. i'm stoned, what's his problem? 

we banned the guy because of his drama. now this? gives us a break please. thank you.


----------



## bonz (Nov 27, 2009)

seams more shady stuff going on. if he was banned there shouldnt even be a name listed. thats funny..


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 27, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> mods cannot use others accounts. where do you people come up with this crap?


hey i was just goin with what he said im not sure what you guys can do. lol just another show of ignorance i suppose.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 27, 2009)

bonz said:


> seams more shady stuff going on. if he was banned there shouldnt even be a name listed. thats funny..


nah ive seen ppl that are banned an it removes there avatar an stuff like Ludachris' post your best rappers thread.


----------



## mattso101 (Nov 27, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> we banned him. why do you care? what's with the drama? how many mods have you PM'ed asking us to unban him? why are you doing this?
> 
> now run across town and talk some poo.


Just you and potroast. so that makes two. I dont really care why you banned him, but a care about security. I someone is acsessing his accout while he is banned I find that a security risk.
I want to know how this is happening


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 27, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> dude starts a thread DEMANDING answers to his drama. i'm stoned, what's his problem?
> 
> we banned the guy because of his drama. now this? gives us a break please. thank you.


 lol i saw all that hash you made. you musta been busy!!!! im gunna make that BHO this week!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2009)

mattso101 said:


> Not accusing anyone of anything here fdd. I just want to know how LUDICRIS can be "online" when he is currently banned. look at his profile when he was last active? it was today
> 
> just want to know how thats all



i don't know. 

you insist a mod answer you. you accused us of something fishy. you have asked us to unban luda. what do you want? you admit you came here from skunks. is this the monthly drama scout or what?


----------



## bonz (Nov 27, 2009)

welll it definalty shouldntsoshw as online. maybe this is why he apperently was accused of saying shit and it realy is someone else fukin around...i dont know the whole deal but i know if i saw what i see id be asking to.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2009)

bonz said:


> man if someone was messin in my account like that id be a little pissy i think.




now we got people thinking we can mess with accounts.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2009)

mattso101 said:


> Just you and potroast. so that makes two. I dont really care why you banned him, but a care about security. I someone is acsessing his accout while he is banned I find that a security risk.
> I want to know how this is happening


spread some more bullshit.


----------



## bonz (Nov 27, 2009)

explain how hes online then instead of pointing fingers at others. thats all that was asked here....ill even say please.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 27, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> now we got people thinking we can mess with accounts.


its because you are omnipotent fdd. You catch damn near everything lately so it makes us think you have superhuman posting powers.


----------



## timsatx1 (Nov 27, 2009)

bonz said:


> seams more shady stuff going on. if he was banned there shouldnt even be a name listed. thats funny..


why trip? enjoy rollitup for what it is.


----------



## mattso101 (Nov 27, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i don't know.
> 
> you insist a mod answer you. you accused us of something fishy. you have asked us to unban luda. what do you want? you admit you came here from skunks. is this the monthly drama scout or what?


im no scout I use both forums. like them both. I have been copleatly honest thats all. I never accused you of anything fishy I said somthing is fishy because he is banned and showing online thats it. 

I figured a mod or Admin would have the ansewrs here since they MODERATE the site thats all.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2009)

can you at least show me where it says he's online? a little help from the start instead of accusations might be a little more polite. took you 5 posts just to say who you were speaking of. do you have some kind of LINK to help me out here? i'm not magic.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 27, 2009)

with all that hash you could ba whatever you wanted in 15 minutes...


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2009)

bonz said:


> explain how hes online then instead of pointing fingers at others. thats all that was asked here....ill even say please.


why do i have to explain anything? once again, what's with the DEMANDS. it's rude. makes me defensive. 


please explain your paranoid delusion of why exactly we would be in ludas account. 


this i gotta hear.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2009)

i search the members list for ludacris and get nothing.


----------



## mattso101 (Nov 27, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/members/ludacris-69220.html


----------



## mattso101 (Nov 27, 2009)

what the fuck is that then?


----------



## bonz (Nov 27, 2009)

i see it online as well. and i made no demands....you seemed to have missed the part i actualy say please...
ive looked at his profile and its got the little green light on saying on line and i do the search and i see it there to.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2009)

he's banned. it appears he's online though. that's all i got. i don'tr have access to any accounts. i can only ban them, not access them. 

maybe you can go DEMAND some answers from the site owner. it's _ rollitup - when you PM him.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 27, 2009)

must be a glitch it says his last activity is right now


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 27, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> he's banned. it appears he's online though. that's all i got. i don'tr have access to any accounts. i can only ban them, not access them.
> 
> maybe you can go DEMAND some answers from the site owner. it's _ rollitup - when you PM him.


 lol lol lol it'd be funny.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2009)

bonz said:


> i see it online as well. and i made no demands....you seemed to have missed the part i actualy say please...
> ive looked at his profile and its got the little green light on saying on line and i do the search and i see it there to.


i saw the please, as well as the accusations. i guess you forgot those already.


WHAT THE [email protected]!!!!!!



it's fucking ludacris, who fucking cares. thanks for dragging it




















on











































and on











































and on



































and on


----------



## bonz (Nov 27, 2009)

next we`ll be banned for asking a simple question....lol


----------



## mattso101 (Nov 27, 2009)

I figured I would make it public. I dont really get too far with PM's. This seemed to work better. Mabey Rolli can help out here. FDD since your a mod and I pointed out the prblem to you, it should be YOUR concern now not mine I just repoted it. you must be concered right? it means rollitup is being hacked as we speak


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> lol lol lol it'd be funny.



they won't. they never do. unless it's to cry about my attitude. 





hey, maybe it's just a glitch. 


he tried 3 times to create new users and post. we banned them all. 

why are we still going on with this? 

he's at skunks now. have fun with him. 



i'm smoking hash now.


----------



## bonghits4all (Nov 27, 2009)

mattso you are being a whiny little bitch. you have shitty plants of a bullshit strain and you say its the WORLDS BEST. how can anyone take you seriously? I saw you talking shit at skunkskool about how awefull it is here yet here you are again.hypocrite much?


----------



## mattso101 (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi bonghits how are you? . wernt you banned here too? oh well have a good night


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2009)

bonz said:


> man if someone was messin in my account like that id be a little pissy i think.





bonz said:


> seams more shady stuff going on. if he was banned there shouldnt even be a name listed. thats funny..





bonz said:


> welll it definalty shouldntsoshw as online. maybe this is why he apperently was accused of saying shit and it realy is someone else fukin around...i dont know the whole deal but i know if i saw what i see id be asking to.





bonz said:


> explain how hes online then instead of pointing fingers at others. thats all that was asked here....ill even say please.





bonz said:


> next we`ll be banned for asking a simple question....lol



simple question, eh?




this must be another "hey let's go fuck with fdd" field trips from skunks. funny.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2009)

mattso101 said:


> I figured I would make it public. I dont really get too far with PM's. This seemed to work better. Mabey Rolli can help out here. FDD since your a mod and I pointed out the prblem to you, it should be YOUR concern now not mine I just repoted it. you must be concered right? it means rollitup is being hacked as we speak



it does not mean rollitup is being hacked. wtf are you smoking? 

we just finished exchanging a half dozen pm's.

dude, get off the crack. seriously.


----------



## mattso101 (Nov 27, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> simple question, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not trying fuck you man for real. just trying to stop his whining over there. he say he was hacked. it looks to be true since its showing him online


----------



## bonghits4all (Nov 27, 2009)

still here friend . have not been banned.hmmmmmmmm mabey you could p.m. some mods like a little snitch bitch and ask them to ban me.........real talk.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2009)

bonghits4all said:


> mattso you are being a whiny little bitch. you have shitty plants of a bullshit strain and you say its the WORLDS BEST. how can anyone take you seriously? I saw you talking shit at skunkskool about how awefull it is here yet here you are again.hypocrite much?


so it is another "drama" field trip.

funny how you NEVER see a RIUpper causing shit at skunks.


----------



## mattso101 (Nov 27, 2009)

selling weed online is against the rules man


----------



## mattso101 (Nov 27, 2009)

oh bonghits was there causing all sorts of shit. so ...


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2009)

mattso101 said:


> not trying fuck you man for real. just trying to stop his whining over there. he say he was hacked. it looks to be true since its showing him online



he can be "online" all he wants. he can't access his account or post so who cares? 


you do realize this is a "public forum"? the whole world can see all this.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2009)

mattso101 said:


> selling weed online is against the rules man


who's selling weed?


----------



## mattso101 (Nov 27, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> he can be "online" all he wants. he can't access his account or post so who cares?
> 
> 
> you do realize this is a "public forum"? the whole world can see all this.


thats the point aint it


----------



## bonz (Nov 27, 2009)

funny you spend more time grabing them quotes than looking int a site issue....lol

i see mattso bongtits knows you or sumtin....

oh and fdd. not everything is about you. why so paranoid. i couldnt the 2 shits about you and the past with them. i was never involved. 
if i was the dood id be real pissy being accused of saying shit and being a rat then seeing that something relay is wrong with his account as he was accused of saying shit he says he didnt do. under that username.
and it was brought to my attention and was asked to ask about it as a concern of security. plain and simple. 

i have nothing against you.,..i dont know you, akll i do knwo is everytime there is shit...its your foot that comes up stikin, kinda bad odds dont ya think. some has to be true. the whole internet cant be wrong can they...

got the finger over the ban button yet.....lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2009)

mattso101 said:


> oh bonghits was there causing all sorts of shit. so ...


i don't go there so i wouldn't know. i just figured we'd sure hear about it here. you all love coming here to cry.


----------



## bonz (Nov 27, 2009)

hell ya. we get all your fall out whinners....fdd banned me whaaaaa.


----------



## mattso101 (Nov 27, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> he can be "online" all he wants. he can't access his account or post so who cares?
> 
> 
> you do realize this is a "public forum"? the whole world can see all this.


So your saying then if he "tries" to sign in it will show "online" status because if this is the case then we have it all cleared up. that was my questin in the 1st post of th thred. no need for twisted panties, I never acused you or anyone of shit. I just asked how it happend.

So is that your final answer fdd?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2009)

bonz said:


> funny you spend more time grabing them quotes than looking int a site issue....lol
> 
> i see mattso bongtits knows you or sumtin....
> 
> ...




there is no site issue, other than in your head. 

yeah, ban you. lol 

you quotes prove you wrong and lame. you skipped that part. how convenient.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2009)

bonz said:


> funny you spend more time grabing them quotes than looking int a site issue....lol
> 
> i see mattso bongtits knows you or sumtin....
> 
> ...


and i'm a mod here, of course my foot is in it all. how dumb are you?


----------



## bonghits4all (Nov 27, 2009)

I was defending riu i guess that is causing shit....I had to let the newbies know whats up...and thats you wont learn anything but how to backstab and shit talk by hanging at skunkskool...
whats the matter matty your la con just not getting the job done? is that the real issue.......If the rules allowed i would send you some real dank for nothing.....just to mello you out.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2009)

mattso101 said:


> So your saying then if he "tries" to sign in it will show "online" status because if this is the case then we have it all cleared up. that was my questin in the 1st post of th thred. no need for twisted panties, I never acused you or anyone of shit. I just asked how it happend.
> 
> So is that your final answer fdd?


i said "i don't know, i don't have access to accounts". 


i said "PM ROLLITUP".

you are too scared. 


anything else i can help you with? otherwise i'll close this thread now.


----------



## Stink Finger (Nov 27, 2009)

I thought you guys only read our private messages,now youre stealing our identities as well.

Something smells fishy...wait thats just FDD's feet


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2009)

mattso101 said:


> Whats goin on I know someone is banned here but it shows he is online. How is this possible *could he be hacked???*


your FIRST post was more than just one question. 



Stink Finger said:


> I thought you guys only read our private messages,now youre stealing our identities as well.
> 
> Something smells fishy...wait thats just FDD's feet



skunk trolls everywhere.


----------



## bonz (Nov 27, 2009)

why is it kids and retards always turn it into a grow pissing matxch...lol
way to go titties


----------



## mattso101 (Nov 27, 2009)

No that it thanks. Thought I would get the attention of the proper people here in the support section. But it seemd noone has ANY acsess to anything. so im done . and what he fuck would I be scared of. its the Internet
Bong hits my LA is just fine thanks. you should try not break the rules


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2009)

bonz said:


> why is it kids and retards always turn it into a grow pissing matxch...lol
> way to go titties


i'm a mod posting in a support thread. you are here why?


----------



## gogrow (Nov 27, 2009)

mattso101 said:


> not trying fuck you man for real. just trying to stop his whining over there. he say he was hacked. it looks to be true since its showing him online



you'll never stop his whining... he'll have a new conspiracy by next week... have fun with this cat



mattso101 said:


> So your saying then if he "tries" to sign in it will show "online" status because if this is the case then we have it all cleared up. that was my questin in the 1st post of th thred. no need for twisted panties, I never acused you or anyone of shit. I just asked how it happend.
> 
> So is that your final answer fdd?


^^This would be my answer...
I've seen banned people show as online several times... 
ludieloo isnt special, he isnt being hacked, nobody is out to get him....etc...

good luck


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2009)

mattso101 said:


> No that it thanks. Thought I would get the attention of the proper people here in the support section. But it seemd noone has ANY acsess to anything. so im done . and what he fuck would I be scared of. its the Internet
> Bong hits my LA is just fine thanks. you should try not break the rules




for safety issues rollitup is the only one with account access. pm him. if you ever really did care. 



closed


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 28, 2009)

Wow I cant believe FDD actually put up with your BS, as far as showing online ill get the server admin to look at the db to see how its updated. It could anything from him trying to login and getting the banned message. Or he got banned while he was logged in and never actually got logged out. His status never has actually changed it always says the same thing.

So either chill out or leave. I would have banned you already.


----------

